# Game 40: Houston @ Milwaukee



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, no one made a game so I guess i'll do it...

its 2:44 in the 3rd 67-65 Houston


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

end of 3rd.

Hou: 74.....McGrady 23pts, Wesley 17pts
Mil: 71...Redd 21pts, Simmons 16pts


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

8:44 4th

Hou: 81
Mil: 75


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i wish i was around a TV


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

7:01 4th

hou: 86..Mcgrady 33pts
mil: 75


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

5:20 4th timeout

Hou: 90...McGrady 37pts
Mil: 75


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

3:31 4th

Hou: 93...McGrady 39pts
Mil: 75


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is going nuts


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMac unconcious. 16 of the last 18 Rox points, Rox with the blowout win. He is just throwing up heat check shots and still making them - maybe inspired by Kobe's recent efforts? Rox outscoring Bucks 21-4 with 1:20 left - unbelievable effort.

Fantastic contributions from Hayes and Baxter. DWes with the valuable 17 pts.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Hou: 97 
Mil: 80
final..

McGrady: 41pts 8rebs


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Fantastic contributions from Hayes and Baxter.


yeah, these two guys just played some 20 mins, but combined for 23 rebs. :greatjob:


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL!!!! take a look at the bottom of that box score

dont they realise there is an inactive list.

oh........ wait a sec

wheres yao, anderson and sura ???? :biggrin:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Hayes and Baxter did what good bench players do, hustle get rebounds and putbacks. Bowen and Swift don't do that, Bowen averages about 2pts and no boards, while tipping the ball incessently. Good effort but no net results, sorry we don't pay you in the nba for trying and not succeeding at anything. 
Wow I'm really impressed with the idea of these guys playing on our team. Together with Yao and Juwan, I like our chances of making the season watchable and enjoyable regardless of not making the playoffs. Sometimes it isn't the guys who are high flying dunkers or three point experts, its the guys who keep giving you opportunities at scoring, and defending well. This was good defense the last three games against non-scrub teams. I have great respect for Dke, but he has been overmatched in too many games to really help us because of his offensive limitations. I'd rather have Baxter playing center at more minutes a game right now til Yao returns. Start Dke but he shouldn't play more than 15min, Baxter and Howard should be getting minutes at center. 
What can I say about Chuck Hayes, the guy is a beast out there, just does his job and has great instincts. Baxter and Hayes have good chemistry, that is obvious on this road trip. The Rockets will be making a big mistake not signing these guys to rookie contracts, letting them grow into your system and improve on your team for little money. You can always keep Swift but next year Dke, Barry, Anderson, Bowen, and Sura will not be playing for you so you need guys who have played for you. Good kids who could be diamonds in the ruff...great job guys, you supported Tracy and Wesley well. Another solid game from Juwan/Rafer, did'nt make everything but played well despite that. :cheers: 
I have to say, these three games were some of the most enjoyable of the season???


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL @ the person who said T-Mac wouldn't get 40 ever again...OH WAIT...Check sig!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Why are perimeter players scoring with such ease this season?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Why are perimeter players scoring with such ease this season?


wow you must not watched the rockets game earlier this season, all our perimeter player not wearing the #1 jersey couldn't buy a basket

I'm assuming you are talking about Kobe, T-mac, LJ, etc, but these are like the top 5 players in the NBA right now, how many good centers are out there that is comparable to Hakeem, Jabar, or shaq from 5 years ago.

Chuck is doing an awesome job, wish i gota a chance to watch this game, did he get like bs boards (like tip and missed 5 times on one possesion) or did he get 12 solid boards?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about Kobe, T-mac, LJ, etc, but these are like the top 5 players in the NBA right now, how many good centers are out there that is comparable to Hakeem, Jabar, or shaq from *5 years ago.*


I think Hakeem was talking about *this season* when kobe/AI/LBJ are all averaging more than 30 pts. I haven't figured out why either. :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Ag0FD8ZqT4ivTUX5n1UB9PW8vLYF?gid=2006012315



> McGrady finished the fourth quarter with 18 points, compared to just nine for the Bucks, one more than its franchise record for fewest in a quarter


Kobe who? :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3607601.html



> McGrady had something to do with the win, too. By following his 43 points Sunday in Detroit with 41 in Milwaukee on Monday, he became the first Rockets player to top 40 in both games of a back-to-back since Elvin Hayes in 1968.


:clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> wow you must not watched the rockets game earlier this season, all our perimeter player not wearing the #1 jersey couldn't buy a basket
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking about Kobe, T-mac, LJ, etc, but these are like the top 5 players in the NBA right now, how many good centers are out there that is comparable to Hakeem, Jabar, or shaq from 5 years ago.


Neither Olajuwon, Shaq, Robinson or Ewing ever averaged 30 ppg. Before this, Kobe's highest ppg was 30, T-Mac's 33, and AI's 31. Now Kobe is averaging 36 ppg, T-Mac's putting up consecutive 40-point games in a back-to-back with a sore back and defenses collapsing on him, and AI's averaging 33 ppg at the age of 31. Not to mention LeBron, who's scoring 31 ppg on 49% from the field, Arenas, who's averaging 28 per game, and Wade, who has 27 ppg on 48%. These guys are 21, 24 and 24 years old, respectively. Just amazing.

(Meanwhile, not one center is averaging 20 ppg...)


----------

